# New Tires!



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

It was a revelation to me when I first discovered that I was supposed to rotate my car's tires. You might check with the dealer to see if they will check and rotate your trailer's tires, if you trailer a lot. You see, the insides of the tires wear differently than the outsides and rotating L to R will get them to wear more evenly. Generally you do so on your car after about 5,000 miles.
I know what you mean about getting your money's worth. I got almost 100,000 miles on a set of Michelin's!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Good idea Corporal. I will call them and ask. That makes sense to me. 

I haven't trailered a lot in the past 2 years, but plan on changing that as my health is allowing it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You definitely got lucky with your old tires. Even completely unused, the shelf life on an average tire is 5 years. They can rot out just sitting there. Glad you have new tires!


----------

